# what equiptment do you use when you hunt coyotes?



## monkeyboy53 (May 20, 2010)

what kind of guns,blinds,camo, scents and attractants, etc.. do you use


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a .243 bolt gun and a .204 #1. As for camo I usually only wear a shirt or jacket Woodland or desert depending on the area. I never use scents or attractants or cover scents, no blinds either except for a 4'x5' piece of camo netting that I cover my hands with at some stands(to hid movement when calling). I use both hand calls an electronic calls and apair of sticks to steady my shots and keep my gun at a ready position.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Don, how long's it gonna be before you get out? Most pups are getting old enough to come to a call themselves. Think it's time?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sept. 1st is my usual start day. I plan on later this week although the temps are still up there. I am planning an extended stay at the cabin in a few weeks to do a little work and will probably take a few extra days to do a little calling. I was there this last weekend and took my caller to see how many are in the neighborhood and try out my add on speaker. I just about doubled the volume and it is clear as a bell, I can get more if any one is interested they are 8ohm TOA's. I called quite a few and if the people down the road would not have been there I might have dropped a few. I also saw a bobcat although he was in a pretty populated area, I have a plan though, we'll see if it works out.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fox Pro Fury to call them in.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A good soft cushion, Johnny Stewart wireless electronic call and hopefully a good field of veiw! and my old .243 or my .17 or shotgun.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> A good soft cushion, Johnny Stewart wireless electronic call and hopefully a good field of veiw! and my old .243 or my .17 or shotgun.


Good one, Reid. All to easy sometimes to forget something to sit on. Make youngdon's advice of "SIT STILL!" so much easier to follow.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ebbs I dont have much cushion of my own, so I have to think of it or my hunt is over before it starts LOL If ya not comfortable your gonna move No Doubt about it!


----------

